# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu Türkistan'a Çin İşkencesi

## ceydaaa

Önceki bölümlerde de belirttiğimiz gibi Doğu Türkistan toprakları bin yıl boyunca İslam yurdu olmuştur. Ancak yarım asırdan fazla bir süredir, Doğu Türkistan topraklarında Müslümanlar, komünist Çin yönetiminin işgali altında yaşamaktadırlar. Urumçi Üniversitesi'nin duvarında yer alan ve İngiliz The Independent gazetesinin bölge sorumlusu Andrew Higgins'in deyimiyle "katıksız ırkçı düşünce ile zehirlenmiş bir zihniyetin göstergesi" olan bir yazı, Çinlilerin Uygur Türkleri'ne bakış açısını yansıtmaktadır.

Uygur erkeklerini sonsuza kadar kölemiz yapalım, Uygur kadınlarını da asırlar boyunca fahişemiz

Bölgede 1 milyon kadar askerini silah altında tutan Çin, Doğu Türkistan'da Müslümanların attığı her adımı kontrol etmektedir. Yollarda kurulmuş olan askeri denetim noktalarında tüm araçlar tek tek durdurulup içleri aranırken erkekler hakarete uğrayıp tartaklanmakta, Müslüman kadınlar ise tacize uğramaktadır. Çin'in baskısı, yolların tutulması veya askeri birliklerin sık sık evlerde arama yapması ile de sınırlı değildir. Japonya'da yayınlanan Mainichi Daily News gazetesi bu ağır baskıyı 29 Haziran 2000 tarihli sayısında şöyle aktarmıştır:

(Doğu Türkistan'da) Çin'in denetimi gün geçtikçe artmakta ve daha da dayanılmaz bir hal almaktadır. Halkın Kurtuluş Ordusu her yerde. İletişim sınırlı ve polis denetiminde yapılabiliyor. Çok az köyde telefon var ve bu hatların hepsi dinleniyor. Bir kişi sadece boş bir şüphe üzerine yıllar boyunca tutuklu kalabiliyor.

Müslümanlar keyfi olarak tutuklanıp çalışma kamplarına gönderilmekte, asılsız suçlamalarla idam edilmekte, zaman zaman da toplu olarak katledilmektedirler. Bunun yanı sıra, namazlarını gizli kılmak zorunda kalmakta, oruç tutmalarına izin verilmemekte, dini eğitim almaları engellenmektedir. Müslüman nüfusun sayısının artmasını engellemek için uygulanan metod ise insanlık dışıdır: kadınlara zorla kürtaj yapılmakta, birden fazla çocuğa sahip olanların çocukları ellerinden alınmaktadır.

Tüm bu zulüm ve işkencelere karşı Doğu Türkistan halkının, haklarını savunma veya kendilerini koruma imkanı yoktur. Ancak dünyanın dört bir yanındaki Müslümanlar, ihtiyaç içindeki bu savunmasız insanlara birçok şekilde yardımda bulunabilirler. Doğu Türkistan halkının yaşadığı zulmü dünya kamuoyunun ve uluslararası kuruluşların dikkatine sunacak her türlü girişim, bu konuda yapılacak en ufak bir katkı bile önemli bir hizmet olacaktır.

Yapılabilecek en büyük yardım ise hiç şüphesiz, tüm bu zulmün gerçek kaynağı olan dinsizliği fikren çürütmek, bunun yerine hakkı ve güzel ahlakı hakim kılmak için fikri bir mücadele yürütmektir. Bu şekilde yalnızca Doğu Türkistan'daki Müslümanlara değil, dünyanın dört bir yanında haksız yere öldürülen, "Rabbimiz Allah'tır" dedikleri için yurtlarından sürülen, inançları uğrunda işkenceye uğrayan insanlara yardımcı olabilmek mümkündür.

Tüm inananların eşit sorumluluğa sahip olduğu bu konuda, Allah'ın ayetinde belirttiği gibi, ""... Kim cehd ederse (çaba gösterirse), kendi nefsi için cehd etmiş olur..." (Ankebut Suresi, 6). Bir başka ayette ise Allah iman edenlerin bu sorumluluğunu şu şekilde belirtmiştir: "... Yeryüzünde bozgunculuğu önleyecek fazilet sahibi kişiler bulunmalı değil miydi?.."(Hud Suresi, 116) Yeryüzünde bozgunculuğu önlemek, tüm vicdan sahibi insanların ortak sorumluluğudur.

Çin ordusu, Doğu Türkistan'ı sıkı bir denetim altında tutmaktadır. Müslümanların hayatlarının her anı kontrol edilmekte, Komünist Parti tarafından riskli olarak görülenler tutuklanmaktadır.

----------

